# تحويل الماء الى طاقة .................



## rana1981 (6 أبريل 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


*جـــــــــــون كــــــــــنزز   
تذكروا هذا الإسم جيدا ً 
سيتغير العالم كله بسبب هذا الرجل   
هو مهندس إتصالات متقاعد تصاب زوجتة بالسرطان .. فيسخر كل خبرته في إختراع علاج لها ، صمم هذا المهندس جهاز يطلق موجات راديو بتردد عال ٍ جداً وأطوال صغيرة جداً ، هذا الجهاز بإمكانه رفع حرارة المعادن وصهرها ، وإقترح هذا المهندس المتقاعد أن يتم حقن ذرات من الذهب في الخلايا السرطانية ووضع الجزء المصاب من  المريض في النطاق الموجي للجهاز ، فما الذي حصل ؟؟ : إن الخلايا السرطانية ترتفع درجة حرارتها وتموت فيما لا يحصل أي شيء للخلايا السليمة وكل ذلك بدون أي إحساس بأي إزعاج  بالنسبة للمريض ، وبدون أي تخدير أو آلام ، وقام بتجربته العملية على زوجته وتم شفاءها بحمد الله *






[/url][/IMG]


*وعلى قدر أهمية هذا الأمر لدى الكثير من المرضى وذوي المرضى حول العالم إلا أن هناك ميزة أكثر أهمية للجهاز !!!*





[/url][/IMG]

*تساءل المخترع إذا كان هذا الجهاز يرفع درجة حرارة المياه مثل ما تفعل موجات فرن المايكروويف ، وبعد التجربة على الماء تفاجأ بأن الجهاز يقوم بفصل الماء الى أصله الغازي (هيدروجين وأوكسجين) وبواسطة أي شرارة يتم إنبعاث شعلة نار من الماء تصل حرارتها الى 600 فهرنهايت هل تعلم ماذا يعني هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا ؟   
الماء يمكن إستخدامه كوقود !! أي يمكن إحراق الماء !!! أي ماء ؟؟ حتى ماء البحر .!! *[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
[img]http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/477291128.jpeg[/url][/IMG]

*تخيل أن تضع في سيارتك ماء بحر !!!  والطيارات والمصانع وأي محرك بخاري سوف يدور ببخار الماء وليس دخان الوقود .. هل تصدق ؟ نعم هذا إكتشاف جديد
*





[/url][/IMG]

*إستخـــــدامات أخـــــرى للجهـــــاز 
الماء المحترق يبعث بخار ماء ، وعند تكثيف هذا البخار فإنك تحصل على ماء نقي ، أي أن الجهاز بإمكانه تحلية المياه وتوفير طاقات كبيرة في تبخير ماء البحر بكل بساطة ، بواسطة إحراقه  *





[/url][/IMG]

*كذلك عند تمرير مصابيح الغاز على الجهاز مثل الفلوريسنت أو النيون أو غيرها  فإن الغاز يضيء بدون أي طاقة أو كهرباء ، كل ذلك يحدث بطاقة بسيطة لتشغيل الجهاز فقط 


وتم إعتماد الجهاز لعلاج السرطان في أستراليا في نوفمبر 2008 .. كما بدأت أغلب شركات السيارات في بحث إمكانية وضع الجهاز في السيارات لإستخدام الماء كوقود .. 


هذه الأخبار ستغير حياة البشر ، أخبار قد تعني شفاء الكثيرين من المرضى في المستشفيات الذين يعانون من آثار العلاجات الكيماوية أكثر مما يعانون من آلام السرطان نفسه .. أخبار تعني أن البترول الذي لدينا سيصبح خذ برميل بدولار والثاني ببلاش .. أخبار ستعني أن البترول سيقتصر إستخدامه على صناعة البلاستك والفازلين 
فالعصر الحجري لم ينتهي لأن الحجارة إنتهت بل لأنه تم إكتشاف شيء أفضل من الحجارة وهو البرونز والحديد ، وكذلك عصر البترول سينتهي بإكتشاف جديد.... ولن ينتهي بإنتهاء البترول   


  هذا الإختراع وإختراعات كثيرة مبهرة قدمت في مؤتمر إقليمي وليس عالمي أقيم في سيدني- أستراليا ، تقيمه الجمعية العالمية للطاقة الشمسية ISES التي تحوي تحت مظلتها عدة جمعيات فرعية إقليمية ، جميعها أقامت مؤتمرات في نفس الفترة ، أوروبا - أمريكا الجنوبية – أمريكا الشمالية - أفريقيا وفرع للإقليم العربي *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع ومعلومات جميله

تسلم ايديكي رنوون

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع ومعلومات جميله
> 
> تسلم ايديكي رنوون
> 
> وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*




وانت طيب يا رب
شكرا مايكل على مشاركتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

معلومه رااااااائعه يا رنا 

ميررسى على المعلومه

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (6 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه رااااااائعه يا رنا
> 
> ميررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات روعة 
مرسي يا رنا..​*


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

معلومات ممتعة جدا يا رنا
شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 أبريل 2009)




----------



## rana1981 (7 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *معلومات روعة
> مرسي يا رنا..​*



*شكرا يا قمر
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


>



*شكرا على مرورك يا بيشو
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> معلومات ممتعة جدا يا رنا
> شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


*
شكرا على مرورك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

جميل يا رنا 

وهذا الموضوع اخذ ضجة كبيرة من مدة

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مورا مارون (7 أبريل 2009)

برافوووو رنا

موضوع كتير حلو

يعطيكي العافية حبي 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع وشيق  وفى معلومات حلوة وجديده
ميرسى يا رناااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي حبيبتي علي الموضوع *
*والمعلومات القيمه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي حبيبتي علي الموضوع *
> *والمعلومات القيمه*
> *ربنا يباركك*​




*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع وشيق  وفى معلومات حلوة وجديده
> ميرسى يا رناااااااااااااااااا​




*شكرا على مرورك حبيبتي
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 أبريل 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> برافوووو رنا
> 
> موضوع كتير حلو
> 
> ...




*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا رنا
> 
> وهذا الموضوع اخذ ضجة كبيرة من مدة
> 
> ...




*شكرا على مرورك كليمو
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا رنا
على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة
فبالحق اكتشاف مزهل سيخدم البشرية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mr.hima (9 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع وجيل جدا
مرسي خالص *​
*
وليا تعليق على الجزء الخاص بإستخدام المياة كوقود على فكرة الكلام دة بيدرسوة الناس اللي في كلية هندسة بترول والكلام دة فعلاً صحيح لكن الاشتعال الناتج عنة لايمكن السيطرة علية وممكن يتسببب في مشاكل للعربية وانفجارات ....​*


----------



## +pepo+ (9 أبريل 2009)

طاب الحقلى كام لتر ماء قبل ما تخلص ههههههههههههههههه
على اساس انى لما اروح البنزينا اقلوا حضرى ماء 90 هههههههههههههه
حكايا الاختراع ده هيودينا فى دهيا انشاء الله ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا رنا على الاختراع اه قصدى الموضوع


----------



## rana1981 (9 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا رنا
> على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة
> فبالحق اكتشاف مزهل سيخدم البشرية
> ودمتى بود​



*شكرا وليم على مشاركتك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 أبريل 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> *موضوع رائع وجيل جدا
> مرسي خالص *​
> *
> وليا تعليق على الجزء الخاص بإستخدام المياة كوقود على فكرة الكلام دة بيدرسوة الناس اللي في كلية هندسة بترول والكلام دة فعلاً صحيح لكن الاشتعال الناتج عنة لايمكن السيطرة علية وممكن يتسببب في مشاكل للعربية وانفجارات ....​*



*شكرا على مشاركتك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 أبريل 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> طاب الحقلى كام لتر ماء قبل ما تخلص ههههههههههههههههه
> على اساس انى لما اروح البنزينا اقلوا حضرى ماء 90 هههههههههههههه
> حكايا الاختراع ده هيودينا فى دهيا انشاء الله ههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا رنا على الاختراع اه قصدى الموضوع



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع رائع_
_شكرا كتييير رانا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع رائع_
> _شكرا كتييير رانا_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*شكرا  على مرورك يا توني
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك يارنا على هالمعلومة الظريفة، وربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (11 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> تسلم ايدك يارنا على هالمعلومة الظريفة، وربنا يباركك



*شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2009)

*رائع فعلا اختراع اتنين فى واحد ولو انى مستغربة لانى سمعت من عميد كليتنا قصة مشابهة بأسم عالم مصرى ومن جامتنا غرييب بجد
بس عموما الاختراع مُزهل ميرسى يا قمرة*


----------



## rana1981 (13 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *رائع فعلا اختراع اتنين فى واحد ولو انى مستغربة لانى سمعت من عميد كليتنا قصة مشابهة بأسم عالم مصرى ومن جامتنا غرييب بجد
> بس عموما الاختراع مُزهل ميرسى يا قمرة*



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

